# Money Laundering Guilty plea shadows Chael Sonnen vs. Yoshihiro Akiyama at UFC 128



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

*Chael Sonnen pleads guilty to money laundering*

http://www.lakeoswegoreview.com/news/story.php?story_id=129410490911120000





http://www.columbian.com/news/2011/jan/03/real-estate-agent-pleads-guilty-to-money-launderin/


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Dana has gotta be happy that Silva pulled out that miracle sub. Could you imagine the UFC MW champ gets plugged for steroids then Money laundering?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Is this for real? Flippin' heck, Sonnen. What are you playing at these days??


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Well thats disappointing. I had such high hopes for Chael I hope he rebounds still.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Chael pleading guilty leads me to believe that there is some sort of plea bargain in place. Doubt he serves any time. 

Lol'd at the guy blaming laundering for the housing downfall and not people living beyond their means:laugh:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

ah ****

hes ****ed


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

Damn. 
Don't drop the soap Chael.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

and he wants a career in politics?..... birds of a feather fly together i guess..

very disappointed


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn man, he's essentially involved in a kickback to a buyer against an inflated property price. He's not the one orchestrating fraud but he's certainly involved.

Doubt he'll go to jail, I'm hedging on probation and heavy fines/loss of liscence.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Sonnen is something else :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i really dont even know what this means


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Exatly who is chael sonnen?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Chael pleading guilty leads me to believe that there is some sort of plea bargain in place. Doubt he serves any time.
> 
> *Lol'd at the guy blaming laundering for the housing downfall and not people living beyond their means*:laugh:


For the most part he's correct. Combined Wall street bankers, investors and the shady lenders/agents are 95% responsible for it.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd be more surprised if I had any idea what money laundering was.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I'd be more surprised if I had any idea what money laundering was.


turning illegally gained money into legitimate money/assets.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> I'd be more surprised if I had any idea what money laundering was.


Money laundering is obviously when you accidentally put your money in the laundry, causing it to shrivel up and be destroyed. Destroying currency is illegal...you learn something new every day! :thumb02:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Would I be out of line if I said that Chael Sonnen is a f--king loser? Because that's what he is!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This guy is a scumbag...


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

no surprise, back in 06 there was a lot of that and im sure he was not the only one, just one of the few to get caught.

lol hes not going to jail, just probation, he plead guilty to get no time. dont know what to say hes not the first politician to do things far from ethical, i just wish it was not wishful thinking to hope he would be the last.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

vilify said:


> Sonnen is something else :laugh:


I think the word your looking for is dirtbag.



vilify said:


> For the most part he's correct. Combined Wall street bankers, investors and the shady lenders/agents are 95% responsible for it.


Gotta disagree. What Wall Street did was pretty immoral. But the financial crisis is a result of people not taking any personal responsibility and the collective practice of not only individuals but the entire government living on credit.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

man i gaurantee hes a no show on mma live this week lol. but the more i hear about this guy the less i listen. He had his 15min of fame. the only reason people liked him is cuz he was loud mouth who called out the best. but no matter what people say or feel he couldnt pull it off. He's a loser and only has fans that are silva haters.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, he's even more of a scumbag than initially thought.

Time to remove him from my sig as he's obviously going to jail and won't fight for God knows how long. What a waste.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Free Chael!

How in the world did this entire thing happen without any news getting out until the plea?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> How in the world did this entire thing happen without any news getting out until the plea?


Yeah that was weird, but they didn't mention any plea bargains.



EDIT: They are saying 2 years of probation and 10k fine.

Pretty easy for a felony.

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/mma/post/2011/01/reports-sonnen-admits-to-money-laundering/1



> Ultimate Fighting Championship middleweight Chael Sonnen could get probation and a five-figure fine after pleading guilty to one count of money laundering, federal prosecutors say.
> 
> Sonnen entered the plea in federal court on Monday, according to the U.S. Attorney's Office for the District of Oregon. Prosecutors say Sonnen, a real estate agent in the Portland, Ore., region was the realtor for a home sale in which he told the title company to pay a plumbing company for repairs, even though he knew that they would not be carried out.
> 
> ...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

And Anderson Silva was/is somehow percieved as a scumbag. Roids then this. Pathetic.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a conspiracy against chael i tells ya!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Couldn't resist.


...............................contender for post of the year just days into it!!!!!!raise01:









i want to call that number and yell free chael, then hang up.....from a payphone of course.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> Chael Sonnen's life just got a lot more complicated, as if it weren't already.
> 
> The UFC middleweight, who's currently serving a suspension from the California State Athletic Commission, today plead guilty to federal charges of money laundering – a charge that carries a maximum sentence of up to 20 years in prison and a $500,000 fine – according to a release issued today by the U.S. District Attorney's Office in Oregon.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/21966/despite-legal-issues-sonnen-vs-akiyama-in-the-works-for-ufc-128.mma

Wow, didnt see that one coming. Who you got if the fight gets signed? Sonnen by UD imo.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It will be interesting Akiyama has great hips but Sonnen should be able to get him down and I don't think he is all that good off his back.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Man, this guy is great for mma huh? I hope I didn't jinx him too bad with the draft. I thought he was fighting Wand next not Akiyama, weird. And wonder if this is right about him just getting 2 years probation:



> The government is recommending Sonnen be sentenced to two years of probation.
> ...
> As part of his plea deal, Sonnen agreed to give up his Realtor's license and pay a $10,000 fine, said Michelle Holman Kerin, the assistant U.S. attorney handling the case.


http://www.oregonlive.com/business/index.ssf/2011/01/chael_sonnen_former_uo_wrestle.html



> Sonnen's sentencing is set to begin 10 days after he is expected to fight Yoshihiro Akiyama at UFC 128, according to sources close to the event, which today informed MMAjunkie.com of the pending booking just as news of the legal trouble broke.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/21966/despite-legal-issues-sonnen-vs-akiyama-in-the-works-for-ufc-128.mma

I hope they don't start making silly gifs about this whole thing... uh oh here they come...


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Is he doing this to hype up his next fight?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sonnen wins so easily it's comical. I'd bet real money on that fight.

Akiyama is one of the worst fighters in the UFC.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Man I really feel Akiyama will get his walking papers after that one. 3 in a row..


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

haha. im half expecting to come on here sometime and see "Chael Sonnen arrested for eating children", and people would still come on and say "oh he only ate a few, and eating children has nothing to do with mma so he's still cool in my book"

never liked him, i dont need trash talk to fulfil my mma life. id rather awesome martial artists


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

chosenFEW said:


> and he wants a career in politics?..... birds of a feather fly together i guess..




:laugh: :laugh:

Dana.....rip this muthaf***a's UFC contract up, please :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

chaels innocent lol, i dont give a rats ass im loyal to the end and eh gonna smash sexyama at 128

sonnen by destroying akiyamas soon to be previously sexy face.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> ...............................contender for post of the year just days into it!!!!!!raise01:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The night that broke out I called and he didn't answer (Im sure he was getting swarmed). Then I texted him several times and he actually wrote back. Cool guy.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Damn it was a bad year for Chael! Looks like he needs to find a new dayjob because he sure as sh*t won't be working real estate anymore. I still think he's good enough to easily beat Akiyama anywhere he takes the fight.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Like I said before this was a sh*tty year for Chael. I guess he'll have to find some kind of "honest" work now. Couldn't have happened to a better douche-bag.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy shit! I mean... what the hell... this is so ridiculously funny and sad at the same time. I don't know whether to laugh or cry or cry laughing. Poor Chael can't catch a break. First he has to prove to the NSAC that he disclosed every detail of his medical condition and now this? Who is this guy? :laugh:

Anyway, FREE CHAEL!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

but this was in 2006 wasn't it? so its not like he strung these events together


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Prolific said:


> man i gaurantee hes a no show on mma live this week lol. but the more i hear about this guy the less i listen. He had his 15min of fame. the only reason people liked him is cuz he was loud mouth who called out the best. but no matter what people say or feel he couldnt pull it off. He's a loser and only has fans that are silva haters.


People like him because not only did he call out th eone fighter on the planet who has look absolutely UNTOUCHABLE in MMA, he stood with his word and gave him the fight of his life.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey guys, would any of you be surprised if Chael turned out to be a Serial Killer? That or he was Lee Murray's accountant?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> Hey guys, would any of you be surprised if Chael turned out to be a *Serial Killer*?


.....what? 

I'd like to think majority of people would be.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

What the heck is up with Sonnen?? Sheesh!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> Hey guys, would any of you be surprised if Chael turned out to be a Serial Killer? *That or he was Lee Murray's accountant?*


That would be awesome. :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Chael has agreed to co-operate [read: rat].

_"Michelle Holman Kerin, the assistant U.S. attorney handling the case, told the Oregonian that Sonnen agreed to give up his Realtor's license and pay a $10,000 fine. The government is recommending Sonnen be sentenced to two years of probation. "_

Source:


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> The night that broke out I called and he didn't answer (Im sure he was getting swarmed). Then I sexted him several times and he actually wrote back. Cool guy.


Say What!?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sonnen by decision most likely. He will take him down at will and pound on him for 3 rounds straight. I would rather see Sonnen vs Nate II. I think Nate would do much better the 2nd time around and not underestimate Chael's wrestling this time. Would be a good fight.


----------



## nazzac (Aug 29, 2010)

There goes Chael vs Wand.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i just want sonnen/bisping


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> .....what?
> 
> I'd like to think majority of people would be.


I wouldn't the guy comes off as a complete sociopath.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Chael sonnen is the luckiest man in the world:
-Did not get a beat down by anderson silva
-almost became mw champ which no one taught he would do
-is now a household name
-got off free for taking roids
-got off free for a felony ( shows you what money,power, and race can do) 
-back fighting

This is an easy fight for sonnen, but my money is on akiyama since i think this may be his coming out party. However i will always cheer for the guy fighting sonnen as i don't like him period.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

*Chael Sonnen Vs Yoshiro Akiyama Ufc 128*

Wow, great card and from the links below it outlines Sonnen's plea deal, with his sentence date 10 days after the fight date of March 19, 2011 in New Jersey

Main Card:

Light Heavyweight Championship bout: Maurício Rua vs. Rashad Evans
Middleweight bout: Chael Sonnen vs. Yoshiro Akiyama
Welterweight bout: Ricardo Almeida vs. Mike Pyle
Heavyweight bout: Mirko Filipović vs. Brendan Schaub
Bantamweight bout: Urijah Faber vs. Eddie Wineland

Lightweight bout: Jim Miller vs. Kamal Shalorus
Lightweight bout: Kurt Pellegrino vs. Gleison Tibau
Lightweight bout: Edson Barboza vs. Anthony Njokuani
Light Heavyweight bout: Luiz Cane vs. Karlos Vemola

and possibly,

Middleweight bout: Dan Miller vs. Dave Branch


"Chael Sonnen’s recent guilty plea won’t delay his UFC return from a six-month drug suspension, as the middleweight contender is expected to take on Yoshihiro Akiyama at UFC 128 on March 19 in Newark, New Jersey, according to MMAjunkie.

Sonnen (25-11-1) came up short against middleweight champ Anderson Silva in August after reeling off three-straight wins, but tested positive for performance enhancing drugs after the loss. A one-year suspension was recently reduced to six-months on appeal, allowing Sonnen to return in March after accepting a plea deal on Monday to avoid jail time on money laundering charges.

Akiyama (13-3) has earned “Fight of the Night” honors in all three of his UFC bouts, but will be looking to rebound from back-to-back losses to Chris Leben and Michael Bisping."

http://mmafrenzy.com/17103/chael-sonnen-vs-yoshihiro-akiyama-planned-for-ufc-128-on-march-19/

"Chael Sonnen's life just got a lot more complicated, as if it weren't already.

The UFC middleweight, who's currently serving a suspension from the California State Athletic Commission, today plead guilty to federal charges of money laundering – a charge that carries a maximum sentence of up to 20 years in prison and a $500,000 fine – according to a release issued today by the U.S. District Attorney's Office in Oregon.

His sentencing is set to begin 10 days after he is expected to fight Yoshihiro Akiyama at UFC 128, according to sources close to the event, which today informed MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) of the pending booking just as news of the legal trouble broke.

UFC 128 takes place March 19 at the Prudential Center in Newark, N.J., and features a light heavyweight title bout between champ Mauricio "Shogun" Rua and former champ Rashad Evans.

It's unknown whether a potential prison sentence will torpedo the middleweight bout's possibility as representatives from the UFC could not be reached at the time of this writing. However, The Oregonian is reporting Sonnen has reached a plea deal with the District Attorney that will result in a two-year probation, along with a $10,000 fine and the revocation of his realtor license.

Sonnen is currently serving a sentence of another sort, a suspension handed out by the California State Athletic Commission for elevated levels of testosterone following his fight-of-the-year candidate at UFC 117 with middleweight champion Anderson Silva. He was unsuccessful in appealing the punishment this past month at a CSAC hearing in Sacramento, Calif., though the commission voted to reduce his suspension from one year to six months while also issuing a $2,500 fine.

The District Attorney states Sonnen conducted a financial transaction that was "designed to conceal or disguise the ownership and control of the proceeds of wire fraud."

"This office will continue to aggressively prosecute real estate professionals who committed the mortgage fraud that contributed to this country’s economic downturn and wreaked havoc on our community’s housing market," Dwight Holton, U. S. Attorney for the District of Oregon, stated in the release.

As part of his plea deal, Sonnen agreed to give up his Realtor's license and pay a $10,000 fine, said Michelle Holman Kerin, the assistant U.S. attorney handling the case.

Sonnen could not immediately be reached for comment." 

http://mmajunkie.com/news/21966/despite-legal-issues-sonnen-vs-akiyama-in-the-works-for-ufc-128.mma


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Posted already, but from now to may these cards are stacked. Can't wait for 126 or 129.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

akiyama cant beat leben or bisping so i dont see him getting within a mile of chael, and i dont think he is that great off his back to sub him


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> akiyama cant beat leben or bisping so i dont see him getting within a mile of chael, and i dont think he is that great off his back to sub him


doubt it will happen but maybe geg jackson can help him win this fight.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

my bad, i didn't see the poll thread with the added annoucement of the fight.

The mmafrenzy article mentions that the plea deal won't affect the fight.

Still a pretty solid card,

from here until Ufc 129 all the card, including the Versus, Fight for the troops and Fight night all appear on paper to be above the cards of the last year or two.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Who wants to make a bet that chael next headline would be a probation violation or leaving the state without telling anyone?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> doubt it will happen but maybe geg jackson can help him win this fight.


nah he didnt even bring greg to his last fight at 120, dumbass he is because had he brought greg he could have beat michael i think


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nah he didnt even bring greg to his last fight at 120, dumbass he is because had he brought greg he could have beat michael i think


Greg Jackson would mess up tradition/ his entrance.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Lake Oswego Review said:


> Chael Sonnen, an ultimate fighting champion


This was the only part of the news that really surprised me.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Sonnen is one slimy ****ing dude, he has tried to cheat his way round everything in life, I wouldnt trust this guy as far as i could throw him. The UFC needs to really consider if they want to keep this guy in there company or not, because he is starting to look bad for the sport.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

First he wants to be a champion and get's suspended after his fight, now he wants a career in politics and pulls this off. I guess his trying to test himself and truly defy the odds.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow Chael, what the hell? Glad Silva pulled out that triangle, a guy like this wouldn't be a great champ. Cant see him losing to Akiyama though!


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Well atleast he will easily win against Sexyama.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Sonnen withdrew from politics for reasons unknown earlier. Now they are known, HE knew this was coming. 

It goes without saying he won't do any jail time. You don't do jail time for white collar crime unless you have a significant record or it is on a massive scale.

Sadly, it also goes without saying he'll beat Akiyama easily. The UFC loved the Silva-Sonnen buyrate so they're going to try as hard as they can to get him back there as soon as possible despite the fact he is a huge douche.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Not a good fight for Yoshihiro at all!

He deserves a top 20 MW now, not a top 5 guy! But until he doesn't change his attitude towards fighting, he will probably not even get the W against a mid level guy these days :thumbsdown:

So much potential.. just thrown out the window.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> I think the word your looking for is dirtbag.
> 
> Gotta disagree. What Wall Street did was *pretty immoral. But the financial crisis is a result of people not taking any personal responsibility and the collective practice of not only individuals but the entire government living on credit.*


That's a gross understatement! 

The average American still doesn't understand the magnitude of greed and fraud that caused the housing boom and the subsequent BUST. 

What Sonnen did wasn't some isolated incident. In fact if thats the only transaction he was involved in, he's somewhat of a "small fry". That stuff was huge throughout the country especially between 2004-2007.

There are many articles and documentaries on the subject that you can check out. 

"House of cards" by CNBC is a good one. NPR also did one called "Giant pool of money"



As for Akiyama, UFC must really want to get rid of that guy :laugh:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

If this fight happens then Akiyamma spends 3 rounds on his back and Chael picks up another UD


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, next thing you know someone is going to find his secret sex dungeon of gay male prostitutes.

I mean, don't all Republicans have one of those now days?

Seriously, this is getting both funny, and sad. More sad, because he could seriously learn some submission defense and come back and kick that [major expletive] Anderson Silva's ass.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Ari said:


> Wow, next thing you know someone is going to find his secret sex dungeon of gay male prostitutes.
> 
> I mean, don't all Republicans have one of those now days?
> 
> Seriously, this is getting both funny, and sad. More sad, because he could seriously learn some submission defense and come back and kick that [major expletive] Anderson Silva's ass.


To be fair, it's the democrats that have the gay secrets with a few exceptions. And all politicians get busted from all parties with scandals. It's sad, but let's not pretend it's on one side. Our current administration is probably the most corrupt in history.

Chael is an embarrassment, I must admit. Wish the guy would just fade away.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> Exatly who is chael sonnen?


Are you all insane? I looked up Chael when he first came to the UFC and it was easy to see the guy is a POS of the lowest level, Im just surprised you are all caught off guard. He's been this way all along but I guess he had some people fooled.




Ari said:


> Wow, next thing you know someone is going to find his secret sex dungeon of gay male prostitutes.
> 
> I mean, don't all Republicans have one of those now days?
> 
> Seriously, this is getting both funny, and sad. More sad, because he could seriously learn some submission defense and come back and kick that [major expletive] Anderson Silva's ass.


If he hasn't got it by now I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Calminian said:


> To be fair, it's the democrats that have the gay secrets with a few exceptions. And all politicians get busted from all parties with scandals. It's sad, but let's not pretend it's on one side. *Our current administration is probably the most corrupt in history.*


Seriously? 19 people who were involved in the Nixon administration were convicted. I'd say that's pretty hard to beat.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Seriously? 19 people who were involved in the Nixon administration were convicted. I'd say that's pretty hard to beat.


Bush.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Seriously? 19 people who were involved in the Nixon administration were convicted. I'd say that's pretty hard to beat.


Well see. Storms of investigations are coming. They're trying to figure out where billions of dollars of stimulus have gone. It's going to be interesting.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

osmium said:


> Bush.


Still, the Nixon administration had 19 convicts. 69 members were charged and 48 of them plead guilty. Then there are the guys that were pardoned... like Nixon. Maybe they just sucked at covering up, who knows.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Well see. Storms of investigations are coming. They're trying to figure out where billions of dollars of stimulus have gone. It's going to be interesting.


As opposed to billions of dollars sent to iraq they can't account for. Here is a short list of things that the Bush administration has been proven guilty of political prosecutions, torture, exposing the identity of an active cia agent, and lying about WMD to justify a war. Shut up.



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Still, the Nixon administration had 19 convicts. 69 members were charged and 48 of them plead guilty. Then there are the guys that were pardoned... like Nixon. *Maybe they just sucked at covering up, who knows.*


HE ******* RECORDED HIMSELF TALKING IN DETAIL ABOUT BREAKING THE LAW.

The crimes of the Nixon administration pail in comparison to Bush. Read up on why they couldn't legally charge these guys it is the most infuriating thing ever they rigged the legal system.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Last I checked talking politics in a MMA thread was bad.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Geeze! Well, I can't scientifically break down a justification for this one....


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

heheh


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Funny stuff Mr TraMaI.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

If Dana wasn't already bald, Chael would be causing him to lose hair.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

osmium said:


> As opposed to billions of dollars sent to iraq they can't account for. Here is a short list of things that the Bush administration has been proven guilty of political prosecutions, torture, exposing the identity of an active cia agent, and lying about WMD to justify a war. Shut up.


Bush is ancient history. Get over it. The new president actually has lower popularity rating. You've gotta suck for that to happen.

Actually with all the investigations, not one charge ever stuck to Bush. And I thank God he used waterboarding on those murderers. Even the CIA thing turned out to be nothing, and Bush wasn't even involved in it. Nice try....partisan hack. 




osmium said:


> HE ******* RECORDED HIMSELF TALKING IN DETAIL ABOUT BREAKING THE LAW.
> 
> The crimes of the Nixon administration pail in comparison to Bush. Read up on why they couldn't legally charge these guys it is the most infuriating thing ever they rigged the legal system.


He legally waterboarded murderers and saved thousands of lives. Get over yourself. You should be thanking him.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Bush is ancient history. Get over it. The new president actually has lower popularity rating. You've gotta suck for that to happen.
> 
> Actually with all the investigations, not one charge ever stuck to Bush. And I thank God he used waterboarding on those murderers. Even the CIA thing turned out to be nothing, and Bush wasn't even involved in it. Nice try....partisan hack.
> 
> ...


I only have on thing to say about Bush and his entire administration:

The Patriot Act.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

So Chael is a Felon :laugh:

"Jael Sonnen" is going to be my new avatar :laugh:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Last I checked talking politics in a MMA thread was bad.


^ This.

Unless it's the politics of a promotion, but it's obviously not here.


I'll be pulling for Akiyama, but it's not a good fight for him.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I only have on thing to say about Bush and his entire administration:
> 
> The Patriot Act.


That's true, and I'm thankful for that also. Good point. He wasn't the greatest president, but he did save countless lives. :thumbsup:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ FYI...Not everyone thinks the Patriot act was a good thing.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

vilify said:


> ^^ FYI...Not everyone thinks the Patriot act was a good thing.


Yes, most morons hated it. What's funny is, at the time, even democrats supported it. It couldn't have passed without them. The patriot act allowed us to listen in on international phone calls with terrorists via a judges approval. It saved countless lives. 

I'm not a big Bush fan, but one thing he did, was keep us safe after 911. You want to criticizing him for giving in to democrats on spending, I'll be right there with you. But the patriot act was one of his brightest moments.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Politician, criminal and a cheat... Well, just another reason for me to dislike the guy


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

The white Mike Tyson.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yes, most morons hated it. What's funny is, at the time, even democrats supported it. It couldn't have passed without them. The patriot act allowed us to listen in on international phone calls with terrorists via a judges approval. It saved countless lives.
> 
> I'm not a big Bush fan, but one thing he did, was keep us safe after 911. You want to criticizing him for giving in to democrats on spending, I'll be right there with you. But the patriot act was one of his brightest moments.












Glad to see you've learned how to spell.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Glad to see you've learned how to spell.


Ha ha. We've all got our morons. We have that guy, and well, they have you. :laugh:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> That's true, and I'm thankful for that also. Good point. He wasn't the greatest president, but he did save countless lives. :thumbsup:


That's total speculation, you can't prove any lives were saved. However the eroding of our rights by that act are verifiable fact.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> That's total speculation, you can't prove any lives were saved. However the eroding of our rights by that act are verifiable fact.


It's not speculation that we did not suffer a single domestic hit since 911. Can you please name a right you lost from the patriot act?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

What the hell is going on today! Politics all over MMAForum:confused02: 

Patriot act is bullshit btw:thumbsdown:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> It's not speculation that we did not suffer a single domestic hit since 911. Can you please name a right you lost from the patriot act?


That is some ridiculous logic right there. If, following the Mt St Helens eruption, I travelled around the pacific northwest selling Eruption Prevention Rings, and then the mountain didn't erupt again, does that mean my rings worked? Not necessarily.

Anyway I said eroded, and rights have been eroded. Luckily several of the worst parts of the Patriot Act have already been struck down as constitutional. However other parts such as indefinite imprisonment of legal immigrants, nationwide service of search warrants for electronic evidence among other things still exist and present some worrying issues.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

HexRei said:


> That is some ridiculous logic right there. If, following the Mt St Helens eruption, I travelled around the pacific northwest selling Eruption Prevention Rings, and then the mountain didn't erupt again, does that mean my rings worked? Not necessarily.
> 
> Anyway I said eroded, and rights have been eroded. Luckily several of the worst parts of the Patriot Act have already been struck down as constitutional. However other parts such as indefinite imprisonment of legal immigrants, nationwide service of search warrants for electronic evidence among other things still exist and present some worrying issues.


Habeas Corpus...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Calminian said:


> It's not speculation that we did not suffer a single domestic hit since 911. Can you please name a right you lost from the patriot act?


One of your post you called someone a partisan hack but yet every other word out of your mouth is Democrat this or Republican that :confused02:

Secondly you think anyone who doesnt agree with your ideology is a moron? 

third you keep saying he saved so many lives. How are you so sure? 

If you choose to credit Bush for preventing terrorist attacks since 9/11 I think you must also blame him for the attack itself, since it happened during his watch. I know thats very harsh but I'm just using your logic.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

vilify said:


> third you keep saying he saved so many lives. How are you so sure?


Because illegal torture never produces false confessions.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> That is some ridiculous logic right there. If, following the Mt St Helens eruption, I travelled around the pacific northwest selling Eruption Prevention Rings, and then the mountain didn't erupt again, does that mean my rings worked? Not necessarily.


Something tells me you've never actually studied logic. You're comparing a natural disaster to a will terror attack. Hard to take anything you say serious after that. At this time we don't take any steps to prevent eruptions. We do take steps to avoid attacks from willful enemies. You're analogies show how poor your logic is.



HexRei said:


> Anyway I said eroded, and rights have been eroded. Luckily several of the worst parts of the Patriot Act have already been *struck down as constitutional.*


:confused02:



HexRei said:


> However other parts such as indefinite imprisonment of legal immigrants, nationwide service of search warrants for electronic evidence among other things still exist and present some worrying issues.


Total garbage. These have nothing to do with the patriot act. Can you please cite the portions of the act which affect these things?




Mr. Sparkle said:


> Because illegal torture never produces false confessions.


Actually the intelligence we have from the few waterboardings we did are well documented. You can argue that you don't like it, but you can't argue it doesn't work.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Something tells me you've never actually studied logic. You're comparing a natural disaster to a will terror attack. Hard to take anything you say serious after that. At this time we don't take any steps to prevent eruptions. We do take steps to avoid attacks from willful enemies. You're analogies show how poor your logic is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...it is very easy to argue it doesn't, though I think it would be wasted on you. There are many interviews with members of "your" military that agree with me, but don't let that stand in your way.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*Chael Sonnen suspended by UFC, following money laundering conviction*

Well, it seems like it's official!



> The oft-controversial middleweight on Monday plead guilty to federal charges of money laundering, and today he's been suspended by the UFC,
> 
> The news was first reported by TMZ.com, and MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) subsequently confirmed the suspension with a source close to the fighter.
> 
> ...


link: http://mmajunkie.com/news/21976/following-money-laundering-conviction-chael-sonnen-suspended-by-ufc.mma


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Time for everyone to hit up Danas twitter with the "FREE CHAEL" message. Dana hates the internet but loves twitter ya know


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha... big mouth = big trouble.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

What's next, he's involved in a dog fighting ring? Enough scam artist in this world, I really can't stand thieves.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Oh...it is very easy to argue it doesn't, though I think it would be wasted on you. There are many interviews with members of "your" military that agree with me, but don't let that stand in your way.


And there are more that agree with me. 

Both are stupid arguments. If you don't know what the patriot act is, stop talking about it.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Always hated Sonnen, glad this happened. Karama works in the best ways and here is proof. Talk shit and be racist and disrespectful and boom. Enjoy your break.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Thing is...i think he will be back just as easy as he got suspended. The drugs scandal and now this...it only adds more charisma and increases his aura...in a strange way.

The UFC needs a bad guy like Sonnen. There is no way in hell Dana White will give up on Chael Sonnen.
He sells fights, he brings millions of dollars for the UFC, so he is valuable!

They will have to find out he is a mass murderer and still i'm not sure they will give up on Sonnen.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Damnit Chael. I was so pumped to see you fight again and now all of this crap has to happen.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Calminian said:


> And there are more that agree with me.
> 
> Both are stupid arguments. If you don't know what the patriot act is, stop talking about it.


I am well aware of what it is and why it was implemented. It is unfortunate that you do not see how truly dangerous it is and where it is heading. Good day.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dayum, hopefully he sorts things out and comes back.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Karma Chael, it is a bitch huh?

The least respectful fighter turned out to be the least trustworthy, who'd have thunk it?

Man am I glad


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Something tells me you've never actually studied logic. You're comparing a natural disaster to a will terror attack. Hard to take anything you say serious after that. At this time we don't take any steps to prevent eruptions. We do take steps to avoid attacks from willful enemies. You're analogies show how poor your logic is.


 I could just as easily have made it an analogy about a ring that makes your home robbery-proof. Just because you never get robbed doesn't mean the ring works. The point is that you haven't proven that further attacks would have happened had the Patriot Act not been passed.



> :confused02:


 You didn't know that sections of the Patriot Act have been struck down?

http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2007/09/court-strikes-2/

http://hlp.home.igc.org/docs/press/patact012604.html



> Total garbage. These have nothing to do with the patriot act. Can you please cite the portions of the act which affect these things?


USA PATRIOT Act (U.S. H.R. 3162, Public Law 107-56), Title IV, Subtitle B, Sec. 412

USA PATRIOT Act (U.S. H.R. 3162, Public Law 107-56), Title II, Sec. 220.

Have you read the Patriot Act or are you just repeating what you saw on Fox News?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Karma Chael, it is a bitch huh?
> 
> The least respectful fighter turned out to be the least trustworthy, who'd have thunk it?
> 
> Man am I glad


Exactly, well said.

Love watching him fight, but the guy is one crooked F***ing character. I used to think he was just putting a show with his trash talking etc. and i liked some of it, but it turns out the guy really is a nob jockey.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok everyone please get back on topic. If you want to debate the patriot act. Go register in the Debate Club and debate it there.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I have a feeling the whole taking lots of injectable steroids thing is going to pop up again. 

Like getting getting actually diagnosed by a real doc to take it.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

To people saying that the UFC needs Chael because of the money he makes, I'm leaning towards agreeing with you. Dana might feel that he is too valuable to let go, simply because of his ability to hype a fight by lying and talking smack.

But I ask you, even if he's good for UFC (Moneywise) does that mean he's good for MMA in general? What do you people think non-fans think of his antics? How would you react if you saw a sport in which talking smack, lying, doing everything to hype yourself up meant that you had better job-security than the next guy, the polite, respectful guy?

Chael is giving MMA a bad rep, and he was doing so even before UFC 117 and will continue to be a black sheep for years to come... He makes UFC lots of cash, but the way he does it is by crapping all over the integrity that made this sport great, and I for one do not think it's worth it...

That is all, venting complete


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I could just as easily have made it an analogy about a ring that makes your home robbery-proof. Just because you never get robbed doesn't mean the ring works. The point is that you haven't proven that further attacks would have happened had the Patriot Act not been passed.


It got this guy off the streets - Mohammad Junaid Babar 

That alone destroys your argument.

Here's an article that might also be helpful. It's not MSNBC or the NY Times so I doubt you'll read it. 



HexRei said:


> You didn't know that sections of the Patriot Act have been struck down?
> 
> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2007/09/court-strikes-2/
> 
> http://hlp.home.igc.org/docs/press/patact012604.html


I did, but it's no biggie. Courts will clarify things. It's still an amazing bill that saves lives and prevented attacks on the US. It was bipartisan, and legal. 



HexRei said:


> Have you read the Patriot Act or are you just repeating what you saw on Fox News?


Bingo, you just exposed yourself. This ain't about the patriot act, it's about hatred of conservatives. you'd actually be a much smarter guy if you'd turn off the MSNBC and watched FOX once in a while. :laugh:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> How would you react if you saw a sport in which talking smack, lying, doing everything to hype yourself up meant that you had better job-security than the next guy, the polite, respectful guy?


I'd think I was watching any sport on the planet 

Seriously though, when athletes are quiet and humble, the public says they're boring. If they talk and aren't humble, they're jerks. Not really an enviable position.


None of the above means I like Sonnen. I think the guy is a tool.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SmackyBear said:


> INone of the above means I like Sonnen. I think the guy is a tool.


I can't stand the guy either. Maybe we can all agree on that and chill a bit.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you fools nothings gonna affect his uifc career, then he is gonna come back and win the title soon and me and oldfan will be laughing our asses off.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Ok everyone please get back on topic. If you want to debate the patriot act. Go register in the Debate Club and debate it there.


as the guy said.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you fools nothings gonna affect his uifc career, then he is gonna come back and win the title soon and me and oldfan will be laughing our asses off.


Sonnen has been suspended and his fight canceled. :thumb01:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

vilify said:


> Sonnen has been suspended and his fight cancelled. :thumb01:


dana said chaels contract has been "frozen", I wonder if there's any difference between that and a suspension?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

HexRei said:


> dana said chaels contract has been "frozen", I wonder if there's any difference between that and a suspension?


That means its in the process of getting ripped up and thrown in the garbage. :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

thats dumb sonnen needs to come back to make the mw div decent again


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> thats dumb sonnen needs to come back to make the mw div decent again


Michael Vic is back and already talking about getting a dog. Chael will be fine.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks like Akiyama's career just got pardoned.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Looks like Akiyama's career just got pardoned.


Zing.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Its only froze because he's only been charged and not convicted, if he gets convicted I hope they fire him and ban him from the UFC.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Its only froze because he's only been charged and not convicted, if he gets convicted I hope they fire him and ban him from the UFC.


I believe he is convicted since he plead guilty, he is just waiting on sentencing now.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> People like him because not only did he call out th eone fighter on the planet who has look absolutely UNTOUCHABLE in MMA, he stood with his word and gave him the fight of his life.


And like i said before no matter what people say he couldnt pull it off. Your whole basis on liking the guy is cuz he fought one person close and lossed.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I believe he is convicted since he plead guilty, he is just waiting on sentencing now.


Then they had him dead in the watter. I was under the assumption he was only charged, might have got a smoking plea agreement.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Then they had him dead in the watter. I was under the assumption he was only charged, might have got a smoking plea agreement.


The famous always do


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If we learned anything from the Michael Vick situation, if the person can make you money, who cares what they did. Sonnen will be back, unless he offends Christians, or somehow murders someone from now until then.

also:



> MiguelTorresMMA Miguel Angel Torres
> Attention: Chael Sonnen selling 4 bedroom house with a huge laundery room. Going fast call now 503-913-4444.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Chael Sonnen is not even remotely on par with the celebrity of Michael Vick.

Vick makes millions, playing QB in a huge market and is on national and regional TV all of the time. Chael Sonnen is just that guy who fights MMA, most people don't even know who he is, even if you told them his name.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

On a UFC scale though, he's pretty high up on the hype totem pole. So for the UFC he equals someone of a Mick Vick stature.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is the difference between vick and Chael..
Vick was 20 time richers/3 times more popular and famous. But was black and got 2 years for dog fighting. Chael on the other hand is facing 20 years for a crime more serious. I'm willing to put money that he gets off softer than what vick then. If the roles were reverse chael probably would have got off free for dog fighting and vick probably 10 years for money laundering.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Here is the difference between vick and Chael..
> Vick was 20 time richers/3 times more popular and famous. But was black and got 2 years for dog fighting. Chael on the other hand is facing 20 years for a crime more serious. I'm willing to put money that he gets off softer than what vick then. If the roles were reverse chael probably would have got off free for dog fighting and vick probably 10 years for money laundering.


I think just the opposite is true. If Chael were black he'd be totally forgiven by everyone. Just look at OJ. Dude murdered 2 people and got off scot free. And if Chael was caught running a dog fighting operation? Holy crap, death penalty.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Calminian said:


> I think just the opposite is true. If Chael were black he'd be totally forgiven by everyone. Just look at OJ. Dude murdered 2 people and got off scot free. And if Chael was caught running a dog fighting operation? Holy crap, death penalty.


OJ is rotting in prison dude and Vick is hated by MANY people. seriously stop trolling so much.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

vilify said:


> OJ is rotting in prison dude and Vick is hated by MANY people. seriously stop trolling so much.


That's because he was dumb enough to continue committing crimes robbing people at gunpoint. Had he just chilled, he'd been sipping margies at golf resorts on tropical islands.

Sheesh vilify don't you read or watch the news? Why am I a troll for stating facts?

And Vick is totally off scot free, even talking about getting his own dog. You seriously think a white guy would get off that easy? Ur crazy if you do.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Couldn't resist.


I was half expecting him to double leg the lady at the end



vilify said:


> That's a gross understatement!
> 
> The average American still doesn't understand the magnitude of greed and fraud that caused the housing boom and the subsequent BUST.
> 
> ...


Sorry, ignorance isn't a valid excuse in my book. Most of the people that got "screwed" probably didn't even read their entire mortgage agreement.



osmium said:


> As opposed to billions of dollars sent to iraq they can't account for. Here is a short list of things that the Bush administration has been proven guilty of political prosecutions, torture, exposing the identity of an active cia agent, and lying about WMD to justify a war. Shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair Bush didn't lie about the WMDs, the Israeli itellegence lied to Bush. And even so I'm still not convinced they didn't have them. It wouldn't have been to difficult to sneak them out after the attack began. Hell they could still be there in some hidden bunker in the middle of the dessert.



vilify said:


> One of your post you called someone a partisan hack but yet every other word out of your mouth is Democrat this or Republican that :confused02:
> 
> Secondly you think anyone who doesnt agree with your ideology is a moron?
> 
> ...


He wasn't even a full year into his first term when the attacks happened. Presidential policies usually take 2-3 years to really come into effect.



Calminian said:


> That's because he was dumb enough to continue committing crimes robbing people at gunpoint. Had he just chilled, he'd been sipping margies at golf resorts on tropical islands.
> 
> Sheesh vilify don't you read or watch the news? Why am I a troll for stating facts?
> 
> And Vick is totally off scot free, even talking about getting his own dog. You seriously think a white guy would get off that easy? Ur crazy if you do.


How did Vick get off scot free? He got the harshest penalty ever for dog fighting. Not mention losing hundreds of millions of dollars. Even now because he decided not to file normal chapter 7 bankruptcy his takehome pay might just be less than mine for the next few years.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> To be fair Bush didn't lie about the WMDs, the Israeli itellegence lied to Bush. And even so I'm still not convinced they didn't have them. It wouldn't have been to difficult to sneak them out after the attack began. Hell they could still be there in some hidden bunker in the middle of the dessert.


Yes, Bush did not lie, but why would you say Israel lied? That Iraq had WMDs was universally accepted by all major intelligence agencies all over the world. Even France believed they had them. Even Bill Clinton believed they had them. 

Man, everyone goes after Israel. What's up with that? :confused02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Calminian said:


> That's because he was dumb enough to continue committing crimes robbing people at gunpoint. Had he just chilled, he'd been sipping margies at golf resorts on tropical islands.
> 
> Sheesh vilify don't you read or watch the news? Why am I a troll for stating facts?
> 
> And Vick is totally off scot free, even talking about getting his own dog. You seriously think a white guy would get off that easy? Ur crazy if you do.


What facts? 

you said "Chael would be forgiven by everyone if he were black" how the hell is that a fact?

OJ is in prison for "robbing" some guys who stole his property from him. The whole robbery was somehow caught on tape and recorded word for word. I personally think he was set up but dont have any sympathy for him whatsoever due to his past(2 murders). I am a bit concerned though about the way the justice system works. It seems they can screw up whichever way they want. :dunno:

As for Vick he didn't get off scott free. He spent 23 months in federal prison and lost an estimated $135 million. whether you agree with the penalty or not thats your problem but to call it scott free is just plain dumb. 

As for him "getting his own dog" thats just media sensationalism. He was asked if he would ever want to own a dog again and he answered "I would love to get another dog in the future. I think it would be a big step for me in the rehabilitation process" 

You really should stop trying to pass your opinions as facts.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

vilify said:


> OJ is in prison for "robbing" some guys who stole his property from him. The whole robbery was somehow caught on tape and recorded word for word. I personally think he was set up but dont have any sympathy for him whatsoever due to his past(2 murders). I am a bit concerned though about the way the justice system works. It seems they can screw up whichever way they want. :dunno:


Talk about trying to pass opinions off as facts. The dude busts in armed with a bunch of thugs and you think he was set up? I'll never understand guys the defend OJ. Wreaks of racism if you ask me.



vilify said:


> As for Vick he didn't get off scott free. He spent 23 months in federal prison and lost an estimated $135 million. whether you agree with the penalty or not thats your problem but to call it scott free is just plain dumb.


Frankly he should have been in a lot longer and never played football again. That's what I think should have happened regardless of his color. He's now out scot free playing football talking about getting a dog. Those are facts. What can you do?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree, he should never be allowed to play NFL football again, and we fail as a society for allowing that. 

As for the OJ thing, wouldn't racism be everyone attacking OJ not defending him? 

Back on topic, Chael didn't torture innocent hearts and minds, so if he mans up and pays the cost for his actions, i'd love to see him fight again. He's still a thief that needs to be punished though.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Talk about trying to pass opinions off as facts. The dude busts in armed with a bunch of thugs and you think he was set up? I'll never understand guys the defend OJ. Wreaks of racism if you ask me.


Which opinion did I pass as fact :confused02:

I gave my opinion about the robbery and how I think its weird that someone recorded the whole thing. I also said I believe he was responsible for the murder of his ex wife. How that adds up to defending him or racism is beyond me.

That being said I really dont care enough about OJ or you to continue this discussion. :bye01:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

box said:


> I agree, he should never be allowed to play NFL football again, and we fail as a society for allowing that.
> 
> As for the OJ thing, wouldn't racism be everyone attacking OJ not defending him?
> 
> Back on topic, Chael didn't torture innocent hearts and minds, so if he mans up and pays the cost for his actions, i'd love to see him fight again. He's still a thief that needs to be punished though.


I think you're on the money on everything except the OJ thing. Nobody attacked OJ until he become a murderer. And apparently the guy was quite the jerk prior, even battering his then alive wife. The guy should be attacked regardless of his race. Just seems to me the only guys defending him are black. I could be wrong. They're all morons, regardless.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I think just the opposite is true. If Chael were black he'd be totally forgiven by everyone. Just look at OJ. Dude murdered 2 people and got off scot free. And if Chael was caught running a dog fighting operation? Holy crap, death penalty.


Yeah, rich white people are given harsher punishments for crimes. I completely agree with you and the facts clearly show this to be true. Why if Chael were a poor black person who committed fraud and stole a large amount of money Obama would have given him a cabinet position. Instead a victim of his skin color and full pockets Chael is given the harsh penalty of meeting with a probation officer once every couple of months and his right to defraud people in the housing industry is stolen away. 

I WANT MY COUNTRY BACK!!!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

osmium said:


> Yeah, rich white people are given harsher punishments for crimes. I completely agree with you and the facts clearly show this to be true. Why if Chael were a poor black person who committed fraud and stole a large amount of money Obama would have given him a cabinet position. Instead a victim of his skin color and full pockets Chael is given the harsh penalty of meeting with a probation officer once every couple of months and his right to defraud people in the housing industry is stolen away.
> 
> I WANT MY COUNTRY BACK!!!


I hate racism as much as anyone else. But race baiters like yourself are even lower pond-scum. There is racism and it is wrong. But guys like you that race bait are the lowest of the low. You have your white liberals that want to keep minorities poor and helpless so they'll vote like they want, and black liberals that are looking for any excuse possible for the miserable failures. You're all loosers, regardless of your race.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Yes, Bush did not lie, but why would you say Israel lied? That Iraq had WMDs was universally accepted by all major intelligence agencies all over the world. Even France believed they had them. Even Bill Clinton believed they had them.
> 
> Man, everyone goes after Israel. What's up with that? :confused02:


I'm actually half jewish, so not really trying to attack Israel as I also think there were/are WMDs in Iraq. But if in fact there weren't, it would seem a little shady that the info that provoked the U.S. to attack a Muslim nation came from their hated enemies.



box said:


> I agree, he should never be allowed to play NFL football again, and we fail as a society for allowing that.
> 
> As for the OJ thing, wouldn't racism be everyone attacking OJ not defending him?
> 
> Back on topic, Chael didn't torture innocent hearts and minds, so if he mans up and pays the cost for his actions, i'd love to see him fight again. He's still a thief that needs to be punished though.


Actually Vick being allowed to play football again is a very good thing for society. Something like 90% of his salary is going towards paying back taxes and creditors. If he was forced to work at McDonald's or some other crap job, the American tax payer would have to pick up the tab.

And compared with other guys still in the NFL have done, Vick's crimes seem pretty tame IMO. There have been several players currently and formerly who have actually killed people and still continued to play.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

box said:


> I agree, he should never be allowed to play NFL football again, and we fail as a society for allowing that.
> 
> As for the OJ thing, wouldn't racism be everyone attacking OJ not defending him?
> 
> Back on topic, Chael didn't torture innocent hearts and minds, so if he mans up and pays the cost for his actions, i'd love to see him fight again. He's still a thief that needs to be punished though.


I disagree with the part about Vick. Yes he did something which was wrong.however they took everything from him and he did hid time. Plus dog fighting Is a normal thing in the south. Plus what he did is morally wrong however why does hunters kill animal for fun and nothing happen.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ya never play football again is silly. denying someone their livelihood forever and ever is something few crimes should justify, and it's not like he can probably take a ten or twenty year suspension and then come back to the game, he has a limited window to compete.

but this is getting a little offtopic, so lets get back to chael- who will definitely fight in the UFC again I think. dana just wants to stand away from him until the fallout settles.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

FYI Most of Vick's punishment was as a result of running an interstate gambling ring not torture/mutilation of dogs. Dog fighting is very popular in some parts of the U.S. and thus is normally just a slap on the wrist kind of crime.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> I'm actually half jewish, so not really trying to attack Israel as I also think there were/are WMDs in Iraq. But if in fact there weren't, it would seem a little shady that the info that provoked the U.S. to attack a Muslim nation came from their hated enemies.


You may be half jewish, but you can still be anti-israel. Hitler was also half jewish. 

What you write above is totally irrational. French intelligence, british intelligence and just about every other agency in the world believed they had WMDs. Why do you single out Israel as lying? What is your evidence?



leifdawg said:


> FYI Most of Vick's punishment was as a result of running an interstate gambling ring not torture/mutilation of dogs. Dog fighting is very popular in some parts of the U.S. and thus is normally just a slap on the wrist kind of crime.


I thought the harsh punishment was because he was black? :cool01:

BTW, I personally loves this. MMA gone political. We need more threads like this.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Well sometimes I think people forget the scale of his crime. 60+ dogs at a time caged ready to fight. Each and everyone was eventually killed in one of his great ways, like puting them in a small kiddy pool full of water and strapping car batteries with jumper cables to the dogs ears. Scum is what he is, and yes he should never be allowed to play the sport he loves again. I don't care what people think. If I knew the address of a dog fighting ring, i'd go there guns ah blazing, because that's how strongly I feel about it. Just because it's a past time of the south doesn't make it any better, KKK crimes were nothing but a slap on the wrist in the south too. If it were just dog fighting, which is nasty enough, I could see the sympathy people have for him now, but the way they killed them is where it ends for me.

You don't see hunters beating the animals teeth out with a bat, burying them alive, hanging them upside down, electrocuting them, only a sick sadistic maniac does that, and we say ok, sure, welcome back. I'd rather him work at McDonalds and foot the bill than him be in the spotlight as a rolemodel again for kids. That's my side, and i'm sorry it won't change.


----------

